# Hauptrolle Shades of Grey



## Harry1982 (1 Apr. 2013)

Laut Internetdienst Moviepilot, wurde nun die Besetzung der Hauptrolle veröffentlicht. Es ist Megan Fox. Eine gute Wahl meiner Meinung nach :thumbup:

Offiziell bestätigt : Megan Fox erhält Hauptrolle in 50 Shades of Grey | News | moviepilot.de


----------



## Sachse (1 Apr. 2013)

nu gucke einer, will wohl ins ernste Fach wechseln? 

da gibbet dann vielleicht doch etwas mehr von Megan zu sehen


----------



## beachkini (1 Apr. 2013)

april, april


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> nu gucke einer, will wohl ins ernste Fach wechseln?
> 
> da gibbet dann vielleicht doch etwas mehr von Megan zu sehen



Ins ernste Fach? Der ist gut 

Naja kann ich mir den Film wohl sparen 

Meldung könnte natürlcih auch mit dem heutigen Datum zusammenhängen


----------



## Sachse (1 Apr. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ins ernste Fach? Der ist gut



ja ja 



dianelized13 schrieb:


> Meldung könnte natürlcih auch mit dem heutigen Datum zusammenhängen



darum mag ich den Tag nicht *grummel*


----------



## kienzer (1 Apr. 2013)

hm aprilscherz?
wie auch immer wenn das mal so stimmt dann finde ich es gut auch wenn emma watson noch interessanter gewesen wäre


----------



## punkerali (1 Apr. 2013)

ich wär ja für scarlett johannson oder rhona mitra


----------

